# Coco getting spayed on Monday



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm a nervous wreck. Deep down I know she is going to be fine, but just the thought of leaving her in a cage at the vets makes me sad, let alone the operation. She is really going to wonder what is going on.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm sure the vets will make a big fuss of Coco and she will be happy at the vets. After the op she will be too groggy to really care where she is (just like humans after an op).

Have you got your babygrow ready for her to wear so she doesn't lick the wounds. I prefer it to the cone of shame?


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Julie, I have not got the baby gro yet, I think I'll pop and get one on Monday when she is in the vets. 

Does the scar have a plaster on it at all?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

The wound will have a dressing on it that is slightly sticky, but it is easy for them to nibble it off. If you get a babygrow you're probably looking at the largest size an 18mnth to 2 year size. Here's Millie in hers 










That's her comfortable position, not the babygrow making her lie like that.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi, I really empathise with you - Meadow was spayed yesterday. The vet said when we rang at 3 pm that she had come round really well - too right! She wasn't groggy at all, didn't go to sleep until gone 10 pm, and annoyed Jenna our other dog off and on all evening by nicking her chews. ( They both had one, but she wanted Jenna's of course). After very helpful advice from forum members I bought some shortsleeved onesies from Asda, £7.50 for 7 of them,they also had vest type onesies at £3 for 3. I got the short sleeve version for Meadow, as she wriggles out of the armholes of the vests - there was a better choice of patterns too, hers were in the little boys section and are doggy themed which is quite nice. I'm sure little girls like dogs too!

Today she is fine, she can't work out why we won't let her play too much, and has finally given up and is snoozing.

I hope all goes well on Monday, I'm sure it will!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hope everything goes ok with Coco on Monday 

I have Molly booked in for later this month but I have a feeling she is going through a phantom pregnancy just now  so want to make sure that's well and truly over before her spay. 

These Girls and their hormones ..... 

You'll avoid all this hassle going for a Pre season spay 

xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good luck Coco. Good idea to shop whilst she is at the vets. Stop you worrying too much.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good luck for Coco's spay, keep youself busy shopping and it will be done in no time.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

*Onesie*

This is how sleepy Meadow was - too fast to keep her in focus as I tried to grab a shot! I cut a hole for her tail in the onesie, a helpful piece of advice from a member of the forum. When I poppered it to one side of her tail she could still get her nose in and nibble.

Will be thinking about you both tomorrow.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone, dropping her off was not as bad as I thought, well she is in now and I'm waiting for the call to say she is fine. When I left her she had all the staff at the vets fussing over her, and giving her cuddles so she was very happy! 

I'll update later on. x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope you have managed to cope today and that your Coco soon comes home relaxed and snoozie - much harder when they are absolutely sure that they can race and run and jump!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hope Coco's doing ok ... 

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes me too...hope she is doing ok...and you!  :hug:


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Awe bless little Coco. We hope she is okay. Lola has her op on 19th of this month so I may ask for some tips. I really must invest in a couple of those baby grows too!
Please give little coco a hug from my fur girls and I hope she is feeling better soon x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope all has gone well, I expect you are busy giving her lots of gentle mummy cuddles now.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, she is not doing too well right now 

I got a call at 1.30pm to say she had woken up and everything went well, thankfully, but she was groggy so not to pick her up until 4.30. I went along to get her, she could not walk properly yet but the vet said she would be fine, she was very sleepy so I popped her in her soft crate and brought her home. (bless, she was trying to wag her tail) As soon as we were home she slowly came out of the soft crate and then I made a huge mistake in giving her her full meal...urghhh what an idiot I was. I'm so angry with myself right now. I didn't think to give her a small amount first. Of course she ate it all up, and about half an hour later vomited it all up and has been vomiting ever since, I think her tummy is empty now, she just sicked up what looked like water. She has also peed herself 3 times poor baby, she makes no attempt to even move, not even stand up, she just peed all over herself. She is in her bed, on top of puppy pads, and just drifts in and out of sleep. I'm putting her in our room tonight. I'm hoping this is just the effect of me feeding her too much too soon and the anasthetic and hopefully by tomorrow she will be alot brighter. If not I'll call the vet first thing in the morning.

So a word of advice to those who are getting their dogs spayed soon, even if they are starving when they come home, just feed a tiny bit at a time, not like me the idiot.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh poor little Coco, and poor you. Agood night's sleep should help her feel a whole lot better.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor puppy - hopefully she will sleep off the anaesthetic and feel better, but if you are at all worried - phone the vet.
Don't be hard on yourself, you acted out of love...

Kiki is being spayed this Friday, I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Don't beat yourself up Karen, these things happen. Hindsight is a wonderful thing. 

Poor little Coco will just be a bit groggy and out of sorts... I'm sure a good nights sleep will do her the world of good. 

Hope you manage to sleep yourself and not with one eye open 

Let us know how she is tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

thanks guys, you lot are the best, you know that! 

I'll post in the morning, You're right Mairi I think I'll have to tape that one eye shut tonight, lol!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah poor Coco. Sounds like she's just suffering the effects of the drugs more than you giving her her dinner. It's amazing how much brighter they seem the next day. I'm sure I gave Biscuit his usual dinner.....but then he was older and on less food. Hope you sleep ok tonight....I'm sure Coco will sleep soundly! x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, I am surprised your vet didn't give you a leaflet re after care. I had one and it said to offer a small light meal such as chicken and rice and take a couple of days to wean back to normal. I hope Coco is all right in the morning. Izzy had sedation when she was 10 months old for X-rays and she was in a dreadful state for hours, she couldn't stand up, kept trying and falling over, wet herself (and my sofa) but came round after about 6 hours. I chose a different vet for the spay and she had little effect from her anaesthetic this time. She was fine in the morning but did sleep most of the day for about 5 days. I was also told not to walk her at all and not to let her out in the garden for a week without the lead on. Then to take short walks and take a couple of weeks to build it back up to normal. The real problems start when the dog feels well but is not allowed to jump around, difficult for a bouncy cockerpoo.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Aw bless coco. I am sure that she will feel better tomorrow. Please don't beat yourself up re the food, it sounds like the drugs side affects... we all know you are a lovely mummy who only has cocos best interests at heart :hug:


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OHHH . . bless you both!! You're a great mommy . . was probably the anesthetic!
Sending kisses from Carley (she is booked for 1st week of December) XXXXOOOO


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey hope your night went ok and Coco is less groggy this morning...


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope she is doing really well, I got an after care leaflet and the vet told me as well to give him a light meal. I ended up giving him a lot as he seemed starving and woofed it down, but then he wasn't at all dozy. At least Coco's wound will have had a good start to heal without any interference. How is she doing today?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Coco and poor you. I hope she's feeling better today. Don't panic if she isn't, Millie was knocked for six for nearly a week after her spaying. She couldn't wee or poo for 3 days. They do recover. 

On the bright side Millie was allowed on our bed for cuddles following the op and is still allowed to this day.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

How is Coco today Karen? 
Hope you both managed a good nights sleep 

xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Poor Coco and poor you. I hope she's feeling better today. Don't panic if she isn't, Millie was knocked for six for nearly a week after her spaying. She couldn't wee or poo for 3 days. They do recover.
> 
> On the bright side Millie was allowed on our bed for cuddles following the op and is still allowed to this day.


Same as my Betty, she wasn't well for a good five days and I was having to hand feed her. As so many dogs are fine straight after spaying, you just expect them to be fine.

I hope Coco is feeling better today.

X


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry it has taken me so long to update.

Coco went to sleep in her crate last night like normal, she was still very groggy so we put lots of old towels and puppy pads in her bed. When I went to her this morning she was soaked in pee poor love, but she did go straight outside for another pee. She was still not walking properly ay first, her back legs were really unsteady but happy to say as the day went on she got better and better by the hour. She is walking ok now. I split her food into about 10 tiny weeny portions and gave her a little bit every hour and now she seems absolutely fine! She has had lots of accidents in the house but I was expecting that, she has had a few pee's outside. No poop yet but I dont think she has enough food in her yet. She has been drinking loads compared to normal, but again I think she was dehydrated a little yesterday so that is good. 

she is tired and slow, but she is showing interest in everything again, and even tried to chase and nip Emma so all is well lol!! The vet rang to ask after her, and said it was all probably the effect of me feeding her too much too soon and the anasthetic. (Idid get an after care leaflet, and yup it said feed a light meal, doh!) She goes for a post op check tomorrow.

So we are all ok, happy bunnies once more...thanks everyone for your kind support as usual! xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great news Karen 

Glad she is getting back to her old self.... 

xxx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Really pleased to hear that Coco's on the mend


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

That is great news!! Lots of cuddles and a few more days and it will be like it never happened


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I meant to ask Karen, how old is coco? I was thinking about what age I would spay Binks earlier and was just comparing with when other had done it..


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Do you know how long it will take for a full recovery? Thanks


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to hear that Coco is getting better.. have to say that I'm dreading Friday now... Although it is not as if she is the first dog that I've had to be spayed, so I sort of know what it will be like... None of mune thus far have wet themselves, so after reading your post I'll get some puppy pads in, just in case...
Hope her post op check up goes ok...
Are you with her 24/7, or are you leaving her alone a bit now?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Glad she is feeling better.

Talk to your vet about age of spay. Some prefer to wait until their first season, hence Izzy was 2 years old for her spay as she didn't come into season until she was 22 months old. Other vets like to do it before their first season. You can Google to read the pros and cons.

I took 4 weeks to get Izzy back to her full on exercise regime, but as an older dog she is used to long strenuous walks with loads of uphill and off lead running.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Glad to hear Coco is getting better and back to her old self


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope Coco and you are both feeling much better.
Kiki's turn in the morning...


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Good luck Kiki! Don't worry too much! X

Glad coco is getting better xx


----------

